# Betta's gills turning black?



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Yes it can change colors. Some refer to it as the betta beard.
I had a pure white male that it happened with. It turned dark blue.
Scared me at first till I asked the same question as you.


----------



## themountain (Oct 20, 2014)

Dont worry, nothing wrong with the fish..obviously there are some so called"Marble"genes present in your Betta. She will change her colouring ...some do it dramatically.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just figured I ought to ask. 
A partial marble? Cool! Guess I got lucky with her, she's definitely changing. Boy, marble bettas must have been confusing for the first guy to discover them...


----------

